# Joker Trench Coat Help



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I had a seamstress make me one , cost me $40 bucks plus cost of material and buttons. I've dyed stuff before , it's pretty simple . Just make sure what your dyeing will absorb color . You might need to double the dye to get a deep color.
Good luck !!


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks I might try to get a whiye one and dye it if I cant find a purple one


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I don't know what you budget is or the level of accuracy you want (if you are doing a movie joker), but here is one option for buying a _Dark Knight_ Joker coat.

http://www.magnoliclothiers.com/joker-coat-overcoats-p-232.html


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks, I've seen Magnolia's version, and theirs is probably the best on the market, but I found a pretty accurate one at http://cosplaysky.com/batman-dark-knight-joker-purple-long-trench-coat-halloween-costume-cosplay.html


----------



## halloweenfiend (Jul 2, 2010)

You could get a cheap coat from a thrift store and sew some fabric that matches the color you want over it. It would work and shouldn't cost much. just make sure you don't get a real thick coat and thick fabric or it's gonna be hot and heavy.


----------

